# Power boost and why



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

Since I got my second blower at my cabin, I have started to feel when the Power Boost function in my Simplicity Signature Pro works, and that it is a very good thing to have.
I attached two pictures, one of them shows when tons of snow had fallen down from my hedge in the end of the season. Super heavy compact snow that had been compressed over several months.
(the other picture are just for fun, but also showing snow on the hedge) 
I had to remove this with my Simplicity, and it was around 1 meter high and very hard compact snow.
When you use a normal machine like my previous 9 hp Snapper or my 9,5 hp Yamaha YT1028, and you meet huge resistance then the engine can bog down even if you go quite slow. Then you must og even slower if you can. This Works With the hydro Yamaha.
That is where the Power Boost kicks in and gives you a huge torque increase. You do not get that effect of the huge load that normally would bog down your engine. Smart and really works.


Just a thought for us die hard Simplicity fans:wink2:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The Power Boost system is awesome and unique to Simplicity. Current models use the name "Velocity™ Throwing System". Then they can put cool *Velocity* decals on the machines! It's funny when you check out the IPL for the machines they still list the pulley as the Power Boost pulley and not the Velocity pulley, LOL. Talk to your neighbors, let them know why they need to push their machines to the curb and get with Simplicity! Great pics, never get tired of seeing your's in action.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Velocity*



Zavie said:


> The Power Boost system is awesome and unique to Simplicity. Current models use the name "Velocity™ Throwing System". Then they can put cool *Velocity* decals on the machines! It's funny when you check out the IPL for the machines they still list the pulley as the Power Boost pulley and not the Velocity pulley, LOL. Talk to your neighbors, let them know why they need to push their machines to the curb and get with Simplicity! Great pics, never get tired of seeing your's in action.


 
Zavie, do you think they still use the Power Boost system in the New machines? Because of the name in the IPL? I saw that too after you mentioned it. But I beleive it is history With Power Boost.
Edit: I just found this add on Amazon stating the New machine have both Velocity and Powerboost https://www.amazon.com/Simplicity-Signature-Thrower-21-0HP-1696929/dp/B07JDY333K


Dag


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I think I have 1985 OLD Boost!!!


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Cool*



SimplicitySolid22 said:


> I think I have 1985 OLD Boost!!!



That is very very cool:grin:
Did they have Powerboost in 1985? Or just awesome Simplicity:wink2:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

https://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en_us/product-catalog/snow-blowers/signature-pro-two-stage-snow-blowers.html


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*difficult*



Zavie said:


> https://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en...ers/signature-pro-two-stage-snow-blowers.html



difficult to think the new blowers have Powerboost from that website. Not mentioning it at all.


Dag


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

Agreed, I didn't see anything special on the website. How do they boost the power on a simple small engine running at full throttle already? It is running at full power and somehow the claim is they boost it? That sounds distinctly like a marketing gimmick to me.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Power Boost*



Brent Holm said:


> Agreed, I didn't see anything special on the website. How do they boost the power on a simple small engine running at full throttle already? It is running at full power and somehow the claim is they boost it? That sounds distinctly like a marketing gimmick to me.



Hi Brent, Power Boost is internal gearing that gives you more torque when you hit a lot of resistance. It Works very well but seems like it is discontinued.


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

Dag Johnsen said:


> Hi Brent, Power Boost is internal gearing that gives you more torque when you hit a lot of resistance. It Works very well but seems like it is discontinued.


Curious how it works because you must give up something. The engine has a finite amount of power, you can not just increase the torque through gearing without giving up something, probably impeller rpm, which would seem to compromise performance not improve it.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*auger speed reduces*



Brent Holm said:


> Curious how it works because you must give up something. The engine has a finite amount of power, you can not just increase the torque through gearing without giving up something, probably impeller rpm, which would seem to compromise performance not improve it.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I saw a clip on how it works.. the pulley size changes under load to prevent bogging.
Perfect idea
The idea is when you get in the compacted or real slushy crap.. the pulley will react keeping the engine RPM up.
Similar in part to the working of a CVT as found in scooters.. snowmobiles.. 4 wheelers.
I have been looking to see if velocity is also the same..I have not been having any luck. 

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Dag Johnsen said:


> difficult to think the new blowers have Powerboost from that website. Not mentioning it at all.
> 
> 
> Dag


That's because Briggs is now calling it: *Velocity™ Throwing System*. It's been renamed so that's why no mention of Power Boost. Just to clarify Power Boost = Velocity Throwing System.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Thank you for clearing that up!*



Zavie said:


> That's because Briggs is now calling it: *Velocity™ Throwing System*. It's been renamed so that's why no mention of Power Boost. Just to clarify Power Boost = Velocity Throwing System.


Thanks for explaining, I was really wondering. That is actually good News then:smile2:
Especially if you enjoy the powerboost function.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Zavie said:


> That's because Briggs is now calling it: *Velocity™ Throwing System*. It's been renamed so that's why no mention of Power Boost. Just to clarify Power Boost = Velocity Throwing System.


Excellent



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I wonder if the Powerboost adjustable pulley system will fit on other brands of blowers...like an Ariens


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Brent Holm said:


> Curious how it works because you must give up something. The engine has a finite amount of power, you can not just increase the torque through gearing without giving up something, probably impeller rpm, which would seem to compromise performance not improve it.


As was said, it's a drive pulley at the engine that's spring-loaded, and changes to a smaller diameter as the load increases. Giving you more torque to the impeller and augers, at the expense of RPM. 

Like you said, you can't really change the power. But by gearing down the snow-processing system as it hits a big load, you let it better-handle that sudden load. I guess you could make a marketing-style argument that it helps with effective power, since if you can avoid bogging the engine RPM down under that load, then you're still making your full power. Vs the engine dropping by XX hundred RPM, and producing less power. 

I think it sounds like a great system. When you're slogging through the compacted End Of Driveway, or trying to clear out the mailbox, I could accept a reduced throwing distance (as the impeller RPM is geared down), in exchange for the machine still making good progress, vs bogging down under the heavy load. As it bogs down, you're not throwing as far anyhow, so it sounds win-win. 

I do wish this was available on other brands, but it appears to be patented. cranman, I think putting it on an Ariens would be pretty cool. It might be possible to come up with some sort of dual-pulley system, with 2 different diameters at the engine, 2 belts, and 2 pulleys at the impeller. If you could flip a lever and change the belt tension from one belt to the other, you could accomplish something similar, a manually-selected 2-speed impeller. Which could be pretty neat, but would be quite a hassle to implement. And introduces complexity into an area which must be reliable.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

It sounds really cool, but I've never had too little power on any of my Ariens....except for some the older 5 hp ones.....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have never had a power issue, or any issue, as I go in a gear/speed, or less of a bucket width, fit for the snow I am blowing with respect to the machine I am using, and what it can handle. The governor has always handled just fine for me.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

thats cool we dont get many simplicity blowers around me. they are about as rare as honda blowers. i would like to see how that works in person.

ill be on the lookout for simplicity blowers more often. are they only on the pro versions ? or do they have them all through the lineup with power boost.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Pro*



Snowbelt_subie said:


> thats cool we dont get many simplicity blowers around me. they are about as rare as honda blowers. i would like to see how that works in person.
> 
> ill be on the lookout for simplicity blowers more often. are they only on the pro versions ? or do they have them all through the lineup with power boost.




Hi,


they are only on the PRO models. Not sure from what year they started to deliver this feature, at least from 2011 since mine has it.


Dag


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

It would be interesting to know the outside diameter of the power boost pulley, and the diameter of the pulley (traced by the belt) when the spring is fully retracted. Then one could compare the power boost solution versus the other solution of a larger than stock (2.75") pulley at 3.25" or 3.5" that some members are running with engines comparable to the 21 ft lbs B&S 420 cc engines.

Just a thought.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> The Pro Simplicity models all seem to be 420cc engines, listing 16.5 or 21 ft-lbs of torque. They don't seem to be starving for power either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a sign of weakness it's just a good design in IMO. 

Any thing to keep the engine in the prime operating rpm.

It could be a way manufacturers can fit larger buckets with smaller engines and get away with not having any bogging issues. 

90% of the time they will be fine and in the instances of a huge or wet snow it can still get through it without laboring.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Higher impeller speed is fine if the engine can keep up and not bog.

Most blowers In the EOD or very deep or hard compacted snow The engine will bog down eventually no matter if the impeller speed or engine size. 

The power boost feature will get the blower through the snow but it's not going to throw the snow as far but it will make it through.


Most blowers should actually have this feature because according to some people they are all underpowered 





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

1132le said:


> It does not lower the impeller speed it raises it the load of the snow lowers it
> its not a bike or a car with a tranny
> simplicity came out with this to match sirens s h o and called it power boost
> smh


i can see exactly how it works. the pulley on the engine gets smaller as it is put under load which would result in the impeller spinning slower which is why the snow is not thrown as far but it makes thing easy for the engine. it would work exactly the opposite of a clutch on a snowmobile. the faster you go on a snowmobile the larger the pulley on the engine gets and the smaller the axle pulley gets. you can argue all you want but the whole thing is super simple. i really don't know if it would help move any better since i find that the wheels sometimes move faster than my machine can throw snow but still pretty cool that they tried something different.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

C.W. is correct about how it works. It was designed to help prolong the life of the engine by not loading down and bogging the engine as much when people do not slow down and try to take too much snow in too fast.
By reducing the load on the engine, it is not working it as hard and putting less stress on the engine to help increase its life.
You would think they will integrate that system into the wheel drive so people do not go into the snow piles too fast that it bogs down the machine, that it would automatically slow the forward progress down, which they have been working on. Nothing is perfected yet.
Simplicity has been using a variable rate drive belt system,like they are using for the blower part, to vary the travel speeds to get away from the friction disc drive set-up, and that has been working out good for them.
The drive belt has more traction to it than the friction disc, and when it gets wet, it still has more traction than the disc to help prevent slipping and friction disc tire wear.
Simplicity came out with that set-up a couple of years ago with the variable rate traction drive belt for speed and gear drive transmission for forward reverse in certain models to do away with the friction disc drive and wear problems that they were having with it.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/simplicity-snowblowers/146037-simplicity-power-boost.html


I'll take it many of you have never snowmobiled or looked under the hood of one. 



Looking at that thread you can easily see how the pulley works, all you need is another idler arm to take up the belt slack as the pulley gets smaller. The snowblower pulley looks much simpler than a snowmobile and snowmobile pulleys last many many many thousands of miles of constant cycling between ratios so that super simple design is fairly bulletproof for a few decades of use if not more!



So the impeller gets loaded up and meets more resistance and because of that the belt gets pulled deeper into the pulley which results in a higher gear ratio which results in the engine being able to stay at a higher rpm and allows it to keep moving forward at the expense of impeller speed and throwing distance. So **** Simple in design but probably has different spring rates for different sized engines as a larger engine can take a larger load before dropping rpm.


I seen someone on the other thread was thinking it was only a two speed type of thing but that is totally incorrect as it would require a ramp system (like a snowmobile) with a weaker spring that would hold the larger diameter until plenty of resistance was met to overcome a shelf or similar on the ramp and force it past that spot then impeller rpm would do a fast drop to the smaller diameter and you'd have to get to an area with much less load so the weak spring could climb back up the ramp to the larger diameter. Simplicity just uses a spring so pretty much just a constant variable ratio, incrementally more load equals incrementally slower impeller rpm.




Not sure if anyone here who doesn't sled would understand but I've ridden and worked on them for nearly 40 years now and figure I have a decent idea on how they work........


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*remember*



ST1100A said:


> Thats what they were designed for, people who do not know much about operating a snowblower.
> Those 30 year old engines survived a bit better because they were built 30 plus years ago, with better raw materials, before the China invasion.
> 30 years old is a "Newer" engine in my book, I like the 40-50 year old engines better for being built tougher and can take more abuse. They were built back in the days when the U.S. was making their own steel and didn't rely on "Recycled" or "Imported" products that everything is made from today.
> "Recycled" = "Re-USED" or reformed scrap back into scrap again that just looks new with a fresh coat of paint.


 
Hi:smile2:
remember it is also designed for the most extreme jobs 
with insane amounts of heavy or wet snow.
Where the load is constantly enormous.
These Simplicity PRO machines with 420cc engines ( and earlier 342 cc like mine) are used in some public services (Schools / prisons etc.) and needs to be extra rugged.
The Power Boost will in my opinion have a clear advantage in extreme conditions compared to a machine with similar engine capacity.
With a hydro machine can choose to go even slower to achieve the same effect. (Slower than 1st. gear on a geared machine with friction disc)


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I've had to feather the clutch in 1st gear (properly adjusted) when chewing through EOD, or carving into the snowbank by the street. Sometimes even a good-sized engine (10hp), and modest bucket width (24"), can still bog down when the snow is packed and heavy. Even without operator mis-use. 

That's when something like a variable-pulley sounds pretty cool to me. In those conditions, I usually don't (personally) need to throw it that far, I just need to move it. 

A system that could be adjusted on-demand would also be pretty cool. I had an MTD lawn tractor whose transmission changed the pulley diameter, rather than changing gears. If you could have direct control over the impeller pulley size, that would be pretty cool. Maybe a cable-actuated control for changing the impeller speed (only adjusted while it's spinning). You could explore really-high impeller speeds, and still be able to drop it down if the conditions called for it.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Dag Johnsen said:


> Hi:smile2:
> remember it is also designed for the most extreme jobs
> with insane amounts of heavy or wet snow.
> Where the load is constantly enormous.
> ...


Very true with the Public Services, the Hydrostatic transmission along with the Power Boost combined would work very well.
That is why most of the "Public Service" type and commercial users around my area got rid of all of their Ariens, Toro, John Deere and Cub Cadet machinery and replaced them with either the Honda with the Hydrostatic Transmission or the Simplicity with the Power Boost. Some have been using both of those machines.
When you realize it is the "Tax-payers" money buying the equipment, they have to get their monies worth out of it. They need the machinery that will get the jobs done as quickly as possible and that will last as long as possible with as few break-downs and "Out of service" machines as they can get for the money. They want reliable machinery.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, I just deleted a bunch of irrelevant posts from this thread because they were either:
1. Wrong, not understanding the concept, which was creating a lot of confusion.
2. Flames, getting into personal attacks.

1123le, you were wrong about the impeller speed.

Lets keep this on-topic, about Simplicity power boost.

Thanks,
Scot


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

So I guess nobody knows the range of diameters of the power boost pulley to compare to a fixed diameter pulley setup?

The other question I have is the method of belt slack takeup when using only one pulley. Power boost descriptions show just one pulley that seems to vary in diameter according to snow load. So as the belt moves from a larger diameter pulley to a smaller diameter pulley what happens to take up the extra belt length that is freed up. Snowmobile clutches vary the diameter of engine clutch and track driven clutch so the belt is kept taught. How does power boost keep the belt taught?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Town said:


> So I guess nobody knows the range of diameters of the power boost pulley to compare to a fixed diameter pulley setup?
> 
> The other question I have is the method of belt slack takeup when using only one pulley. Power boost descriptions show just one pulley that seems to vary in diameter according to snow load. So as the belt moves from a larger diameter pulley to a smaller diameter pulley what happens to take up the extra belt length that is freed up. Snowmobile clutches vary the diameter of engine clutch and track driven clutch so the belt is kept taught. How does power boost keep the belt taught?


From looking at the IPL it looks like they employ another pulley besides the power boost pulley. A spring loaded tension pulley looks like it varies the tension depending on how the power boost is needed.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

When you engage the auger handle on the handlebar, it operates a tensioner pulley to engage the auger. There is a spring on the linkage that engages the tensioner pulley to make up for the slack in it.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*pulley size reduction percentage*



Town said:


> So I guess nobody knows the range of diameters of the power boost pulley to compare to a fixed diameter pulley setup?
> 
> The other question I have is the method of belt slack takeup when using only one pulley. Power boost descriptions show just one pulley that seems to vary in diameter according to snow load. So as the belt moves from a larger diameter pulley to a smaller diameter pulley what happens to take up the extra belt length that is freed up. Snowmobile clutches vary the diameter of engine clutch and track driven clutch so the belt is kept taught. How does power boost keep the belt taught?



Could anyone from looking at the powerboost video, come up with a qualified guess how much the size of the pulley are reduced. My guess are 30% reduction:wink2:


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Town said:


> So I guess nobody knows the range of diameters of the power boost pulley to compare to a fixed diameter pulley setup?
> 
> The other question I have is the method of belt slack takeup when using only one pulley. Power boost descriptions show just one pulley that seems to vary in diameter according to snow load. So as the belt moves from a larger diameter pulley to a smaller diameter pulley what happens to take up the extra belt length that is freed up. Snowmobile clutches vary the diameter of engine clutch and track driven clutch so the belt is kept taught. How does power boost keep the belt taught?


Simplicity doesn't give that spec of the diameter because it will change when the pulley sheaves spread apart.
When the sheaves are tight together, you will have a larger diameter like a large diameter pulley, giving the impeller a faster speed. When it gets loaded down, the sheaves will spread apart, letting the belt drop down into the pulley causing a smaller diameter and lower impeller speed as the engine speed remains the same. It is basically automatically changing the ratio from higher to lower. It is not a "Fixed Ratio" it is Constantly Variable like on a snowmobile, but it only has one pulley that changes its ratio, not like a snowmobile that has both pulleys change, so the ratio is not as drastic a change like it is on the snowmobile, it only changes a little bit, but enough for its application.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*can you make a guess by looking at the video?*



ST1100A said:


> Simplicity doesn't give that spec of the diameter because it will change when the pulley sheaves spread apart.
> When the sheaves are tight together, you will have a larger diameter like a large diameter pulley, giving the impeller a faster speed. When it gets loaded down, the sheaves will spread apart, letting the belt drop down into the pulley causing a smaller diameter and lower impeller speed as the engine speed remains the same. It is basically automatically changing the ratio from higher to lower. It is not a "Fixed Ratio" it is Constantly Variable like on a snowmobile, but it only has one pulley that changes its ratio, not like a snowmobile that has both pulleys change, so the ratio is not as drastic a change like it is on the snowmobile, it only changes a little bit, but enough for its application.



Try to make a guess please, look at the video and start calculating by guessing sizes.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Dag Johnson, You are pretty close to the percentage on reduction. Simplicity didn't give the amount out because it can change from machine to machine and depending on the drive belt wear. They can't give out an exact amount. The only way to tell would be to take a measure of the diameter when it is fully closed to when it is fully opened as to where the belt is located to get a rough idea.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Dag Johnsen said:


> Try to make a guess please, look at the video and start calculating by guessing sizes.


I hope that I am not being impertinent but you have the machine to clear up how this power boost works without any guessing. So please excuse me .

Perhaps start with you measuring the outside diameter of the power boost pulley. That would give a starting point for comparison to fixed pulleys with other snowblowers. With a 342 cc engine I would expect the diameter to be less than the one fitted to the 21 ft/lbs 420 cc B&S engine, but it is a start.

To get the diameter of the pulley when the spring is compressed, push the engine side pulley inward and press the belt down into the groove and ensure the two sides of belt are vertical. Now measure the belt diameter across the line parallel to the sheaves. So you now have the range of pulley diameters for your machine. 

Now allow the belt to return to the top of the pulley and engage the impeller clutch and secure it with a zip tie to handlebar. Can the clutch arm and idler pulley move farther toward the belt to simulate a belt getting looser as it is forced into the power boost sheaves? Perhaps you could move the belt manually into the sheaves and see if the clutch arm and idler pulley move to take up the slack of the belt?

Are there any other pulleys or whatever engaging with the belt?


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Dag Johnsen said:


> Try to make a guess please, look at the video and start calculating by guessing sizes.


I doubt if the animation is close.
It takes four times as much power to double impeller rpm (going through the same weight of snow)
As we can see any reduction in impeller speed greatly reduces the need for power.
1000 rpm vs 1200 for example it takes 1.44 times more power for the same weight of snow passing through.
Since the engine is already large a great reduction isn't needed.
Some of the engines peak torque around 2400 to 2600 RPM ..Max tourque would be spreading the pulley the most.
However with that already great reduction in RPM requiring less power it will probably seldom see full spread.
While the engine is slowing from full revs...it is making more torque anyway...and it doesn't need as much as the impeller is slowing with it as well...However since there are people than can bog an engine no matter what.I am going to go with about a 40 percent decrease in impeller rpm as that more than doubles the reduction in power needed ..I just can't imagine an instance where more would be needed.. you will reach a point where you aren't throwing snow which will further aggravate the problem itself.
As an example if there was no air resistance on the snow... throwing distance is four times while doubling impeller rpm.
So if you threw 100 feet and reduced the Impeller speed in half..it's now 25 feet.. half again 6.25 feet.
We reach a point where the stuff isn't being slung and goes around the impeller gap..and since there is no centrifugal force to keep it glued to the housing it will also go around our paddle edge.


Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*very clumsy*



Town said:


> I hope that I am not being impertinent but you have the machine to clear up how this power boost works without any guessing. So please excuse me .
> 
> Perhaps start with you measuring the outside diameter of the power boost pulley. That would give a starting point for comparison to fixed pulleys with other snowblowers. With a 342 cc engine I would expect the diameter to be less than the one fitted to the 21 ft/lbs 420 cc B&S engine, but it is a start.
> 
> ...



I am the least technical guy in this forum, if I can get some help I will do it. But I cannot promise:wink2:


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*thanks*



Shovel said:


> I doubt if the animation is close.
> It takes four times as much power to double impeller rpm (going through the same weight of snow)
> As we can see any reduction in impeller speed greatly reduces the need for power.
> 1000 rpm vs 1200 for example it takes 1.44 times more power for the same weight of snow passing through.
> ...


 
Thanks for your thoughts and comments, too me it seems like you really have the knowledge to back up what you say. Very interesting! With such a lowered need for power it will for sure help in many different situations. Especially under full load/Maximum load when 1st. gear are actually too fast, you will have the effect of managing anyway. With hydro you can drop the speed a lot more, so it kind of gives you less disadvantage compared to a hydro machine. Thanks again:smile2:


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Dag Johnsen said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and comments, too me it seems like you really have the knowledge to back up what you say. Very interesting! With such a lowered need for power it will for sure help in many different situations. Especially under full load/Maximum load when 1st. gear are actually too fast, you will have the effect of managing anyway. With hydro you can drop the speed a lot more, so it kind of gives you less disadvantage compared to a hydro machine. Thanks again:smile2:


I see it as a brilliant Idea for extremely tough conditions which could be the difference between a terrible day and a decent day..In theory since we get to keep the rpms up we have more horsepower and can do more work.
I would like to see a side by side of one of these against a big Ariens in brutal conditions I would put my money on the simplicity power boost system if it actually is spreading that pulley in an optimal fashion



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Xmas Powerboost test full bucket wet snow*

Got some snow last night, zero degrees celsius outside. Tested full bucket height of old hard very wet snow heading for the lawn thru the snow deposit around my parking area.
1st gear and went straight thru, no engine bogging at all. Merry X-mas:wink2:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The pictures tell it all. I think your other snowblower, that blue thing, Yamaha is it? Yes the Yamaha that you are going to sell. Maybe what you need to replace it with is another Signature Pro! Now is the Yamaha at the cabin or the house? You could have the new snowblower at the cabin but if needed you could keep it at the house of course it's new so maybe at the house but if you feel it would work better at the cabin then of course keep it at the house or was that the cabin? Anyway get a new one, you follow my logic.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Hi Zavie*



Zavie said:


> The pictures tell it all. I think your other snowblower, that blue thing, Yamaha is it? Yes the Yamaha that you are going to sell. Maybe what you need to replace it with is another Signature Pro! Now is the Yamaha at the cabin or the house? You could have the new snowblower at the cabin but if needed you could keep it at the house of course it's new so maybe at the house but if you feel it would work better at the cabin then of course keep it at the house or was that the cabin? Anyway get a new one, you follow my logic.



Merry Christmas Zavie!


I decided to keep the Yamaha at the cabin. The thing is, I do the wooden terrasse there, and need a tracked machine. The Yamaha does that job perfect, and the hydro drive lets me take on any load, just have to adjust the speed so the engine does not bog. The snow up ther are mostly dry because of the elevation. At home at a lower altitude there are way more wet snow, here the Simplicity does a great job.
If I were to do something, I would start by purchasing a Ariend Rapidtrack PRO Hydro tracked machine 420cc at home and keep the Simplicity. Then test both and sell one of them. Probably I will do this NeXT October.


Dag:smile2:


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Dag Johnsen said:


> Got some snow last night, zero degrees celsius outside. Tested full bucket height of old hard very wet snow heading for the lawn thru the snow deposit around my parking area.
> 1st gear and went straight thru, no engine bogging at all. Merry X-mas:wink2:


I found an absolutely flawless Signature Pro P1728e for sale on my local Craigslist 3 days ago.It had the 420cc engine.Thing looked like it was never used.I couldn't believe the price-$700.


I checked early the next morning and it was already gone-not surprised.


I don't know what the difference between the 1728e and ex is,but somebody got one **** of a deal.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*must be quite new*



Mike C. said:


> I found an absolutely flawless Signature Pro P1728e for sale on my local Craigslist 3 days ago.It had the 420cc engine.Thing looked like it was never used.I couldn't believe the price-$700.
> 
> 
> I checked early the next morning and it was already gone-not surprised.
> ...



Since it has a 420cc engine, Incredible deal, Lucky guy who bought it:smile2:


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Congrats on the power boost....Whatever helps and shows it's proven!!! Talk about snow!!!!! Nothing here yet and suppose to be in the 50* next week....Standby to standby Maverick!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Dag Johnsen said:


> Merry Christmas Zavie!
> 
> 
> I decided to keep the Yamaha at the cabin. The thing is, I do the wooden terrasse there, and need a tracked machine. The Yamaha does that job perfect, and the hydro drive lets me take on any load, just have to adjust the speed so the engine does not bog. The snow up ther are mostly dry because of the elevation. At home at a lower altitude there are way more wet snow, here the Simplicity does a great job.
> ...


Merry Christmas Dag. Looks like you made the right choice. I'm always keeping my mind busy thinking about other machines and how and if I could use them. And while I'd love to own a Signature Pro, soon enough I'll have my John Deere tractor to play with in spring picking up all the leaves that are still hanging on now. Heck it's 56 degrees here today so how far can spring be anyway.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*10 degrees fahrenheit*



Zavie said:


> Merry Christmas Dag. Looks like you made the right choice. I'm always keeping my mind busy thinking about other machines and how and if I could use them. And while I'd love to own a Signature Pro, soon enough I'll have my John Deere tractor to play with in spring picking up all the leaves that are still hanging on now. Heck it's 56 degrees here today so how far can spring be anyway.



here at the cabin Zavie, just arrived. Fired up the Yamaha and blew some driveway, but tomorrow is the big day, clearing the terrasse. Not more than around plus/minus 10 inches though, my dream was 20 inches full bucket:wink2:


It is a prosess to plan the next blower, and might take years:surprise: I learned a lesson after buying the Honda 655 last year. It was 75 kilos of misery and perfection combined. Very good in fluffy snow with the 5 horsepower.
But 3 problems occured in Heavy duty conditions:
- Too light weight / no traction
- First gir (of only 2 gears) was way too fast
- 5 hp are a little weak, but actually the smallest problem I believe.


The Yamaha weighs 135 kilos, (300 pounds) has awesome traction and hydro are nice for low speed. 
9,5 horsepower are enough. 


Really Wonder how the 13 hp 420cc Ariens Rapidtrack will handle with the Autoturn. I will buy one in October I think, test it at home.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I just picked up a Simplicity 870 cause I wanted for some time to try one out. ...was I surprised when going through it it had the Power Boost pulley! Yahoo!....can't wait to try this bad girl out!


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Cool!*



cranman said:


> I just picked up a Simplicity 870 cause I wanted for some time to try one out. ...was I surprised when going through it it had the Power Boost pulley! Yahoo!....can't wait to try this bad girl out!


Hey man,


what year is that beast made?


Dag


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Not sure...I've got to pull the start button of the Tec and look at the numbers.....the model number is 1691370 serial number 002189


----------

